# My Betta is so much happier!



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

I have moved Donatello, one of my bettas (actually he's my bf's, but my bf has decided to leave him with me), to my 10 gallon guppy tank. He's so much happier!! You should see him!! Even his colors look stronger. He's chocolate, but now his fins have BLUE streaks!

I'll see if I can take some pictures!! It's really beautiful!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i hope this doesn't mean nightmare for male guppy. i will be surprise if your betta doesn't think the male guppy is another betta male and beat the crap out of him.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Nah, I dont think so. They are not exactly the fancy guppies, they are feeder ones, those that look like endler's livebearers. It's been over a week that I moved the betta in and everything seems to be fine. Donatello might eat some fry, but i have so many that i dont really care. There are also 4 male balloon molly fry (but they are grown), one adult male balloon molly and some ghost shrimp. The Betta spends more time flaring at his own refelction than being concerned about the other fish. He's a dork!!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Hooray for bettas in decent tanks!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I moved my betta to my 10 gallon platy tank to try and cheer him up and get him to eat. And instead of eating the food i gave he was trying to nip fins. Luckily i got him out before he caused any damage


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

this is an update!
I've decided to move my betta, Donatello, and his buddies to a 20 gallon long tank!!
You should see him! Even happier!!


----------

